# Identify this valve/cart ?



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Did a drain repair on a shower today and the homeowner wants the valve serviced as well. I know I've seen this one before - initially, I thought it was an older AmStan but I've had no luck matching it up.

The cartridge is two parts. The front is the mixer and in behind is a balancing spool.

Thanks for the help.

Mark


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks to me like a American standard


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

I ran into one like that a while back and it was some unheard of company overseas... Customer had ordered it online....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Did a drain repair on a shower today and the homeowner wants the valve serviced as well. I know I've seen this one before - initially, I thought it was an older AmStan but I've had no luck matching it up.
> 
> The cartridge is two parts. The front is the mixer and in behind is a balancing spool.
> 
> ...


Is that a ROLEX watch?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Try these guys......http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Make books to keep with you:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

its a gerber, there should be a pressure balnce spool behind it


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Did a drain repair on a shower today and the homeowner wants the valve serviced as well. I know I've seen this one before - initially, I thought it was an older AmStan but I've had no luck matching it up.
> 
> The cartridge is two parts. The front is the mixer and in behind is a balancing spool.
> 
> ...


looks like one from PLUMBERS SPECIALTY SUPPLY in house brand I've seen then out here housing management outfit love the stuff it's real cheep I did get parts though. try pss.ca


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

@ jc-htown - Though so too but no joy matching them up to anything I've got currently...

@rjbphd - Omega Seamaster. I'm not a Rolex type 

@Tommy - good advice but I rarely run into much deviation from the half dozen types in this area

@bartnc - close to a Gerber but the seals/ports are different and yes there is a spool cartridge in behind

.............


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks like a price pfister I tracked down a few year ago.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like "EZ-FLO"

check here 
http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesEtoH.pdf


look on page 5

the base of the cartridge looks identical(where blue seal ring is)

either the EZF7008 or the EZF7010


or 
http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesItoO.pdf
page 14 .....Matco-Norca MAT7005
or
http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/pdf/SingleLeverCartridgesPtoZ.pdf
page 18 T & S TSB7003


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Is the balancing spool roughly 1/2 deep? I believe it is a old style gerber balancing spool.I cannot remember the cartridge name though. It is a builder style tub/shower I thought t&s cartridge or elkay fits .


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Homer - That does look just about right but I don't ever remember sourcing an EZ-FLO. Just doesn't sound right...


Richard. Yes, the spool cart is pretty shallow. Maybe a little deeper than 1/2" - closer to an inch maybe? I took it apart and freed up the spool for now but it's pretty pitted and won't last. I'll check the Elkay and T&S stuff...


----------



## jredman45 (Mar 30, 2012)

I've fixed one similiar to that and it was a Tuscany brand from Menards. Hope that helps.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

EZ flow or premier.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

If u have a DNL supply in your area u can take it in there they will be able to identify it and will most likely have a replacement cartridge or rebuild kit for it ive had great experiences with these guys.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

A lot of the manufacturers use Matco-Norca and Hamat cartridges


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I know.... :laughing:


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Stopped by in my travels today and pulled the mixer apart. Cleaned up the surfaces, flipped the seals and added a bunch of silicone grease.

It no longer leaks and the spool is balancing - for now. 

I'm not going to waste time trying to source this thing so, when it begins to fail again, she understands it's time to simply replace it...

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Found it

http://www.cachebeauty.com/wholsale/parts.htm

Scroll down. 
I believe I found this at Ferguson as well in a ProFlow package. Try True Value hardware too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Found it
> 
> http://www.cachebeauty.com/wholsale/parts.htm
> 
> ...


Ahhhh yes... The famous Jeffco #570 mixer... :laughing:

Or the Pro-Flow, Premier, EZ-Flo, Tuscany, or whatever other label they decide to attach to that Chinese POS Mixer....

It might be a Fredco or Joeco too... :laughing:


----------



## cutiestick (Feb 12, 2013)

That definitely looks like the EZF7010.

I have a similar dilemma, but I need to know where to buy the trim. OP, or anyone else who was following this thread, happen to know where I can order the necessary chrome trim pieces?

Thank you.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cutiestick said:


> That definitely looks like the EZF7010.
> 
> I have a similar dilemma, but I need to know where to by the trim. OP, or anyone else who was following this thread, happen to know where I can order the necessary chrome trim pieces?
> 
> Thank you.


Ur not in the plumbing trade and trying to get cute with us without a proper intro??? Ya becoming a sour sharkbait here..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting *Cutiestick* as you list your plumbing related field as 'none.' 
Thanks.


----------



## cutiestick (Feb 12, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> *For those not in the plumbing trade.*
> PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting *Cutiestick* as you list your plumbing related field as 'none.'
> Thanks.


Not a problem, I was so excited to see the same cartridge that I missed your community requirement posted at the top. Luckily, I found the trim I was looking for:

http://www.premierfaucet.com/PDFs/120617Spec.pdf
http://www.premierfaucet.com/PDFs/120617Parts.pdf

Probably one of a dozen brands using the same parts.

Thanks.


----------

